# BPC 157 peptide



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Anyone tried this peptided, a quick search only showed to suppliers stocking it..both i wont use.. Ergo and some other canadian supplier.

I believe its simular to TB500

BPC 157:

- BPC 157 has been shown in rat studies to heal torn quadriceps muscles, detached achilles tendon, muscles that have been damaged/crushed

- dramatic fast recovery from muscle tears

- tendon to bone healing

- increased ligament healing

- has a variety of protective effects in the organs

- human trials demonstrate healing and prevention of stomach ulcers

- no adverse reactions have been seen in human trials.

Theres various articles on pubmed for it

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21030672

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16583442

Im thinking this new peptide could be good news for tendon injuries.. rotator cuff for starters


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am bumping this.

Has anyone used this peptide?


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

Goldigger said:


> Anyone tried this peptided, a quick search only showed to suppliers stocking it..both i wont use.. Ergo and some other canadian supplier.
> 
> I believe its simular to TB500
> 
> ...


Too little research on it applicable to humans from what I've found so I'm a bit hesitant! PeptidesUK sell it though!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Used it for my Crohn's between two colonoscopies, off all medication. First colonoscopy severe ulceration in terminal ileum and lower region of small bowel (MRI for that part). Second Colonoscopy no ulceration. 8 weeks apart.

Was eating boiled chicken and boiled rice for the first 2 weeks. Then added some green beans in. Finally started adding fats from EVOO and eventually salmon. The diet played a part in healing as it was low residue but I do believe BPC-157 helped greatly. I still use it when I flare now.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Anyone tried this peptided, a quick search only showed to suppliers stocking it..both i wont use.. Ergo and some other canadian supplier.
> 
> I believe its simular to TB500
> 
> ...


What dose does it need for the effects? Is is expensive.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

mal said:


> What dose does it need for the effects? Is is expensive.


Nah it's relatively standard compared to TB500, maybe a bit less depending on protocol.

Have checked up on other people's logs on other forums and it seems a dose of about 500mcg each day is around the usual range.

Would steer clear until we know more. A few tentative studies in vitro and on rats isn't good enough for me! The only human clinical trial I know of was for inflammatory bowl issues - so not applicable at all, and little indication on what would be a good dosing protocol etc.

Anyone managed to dig anything up?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

mymumbeatsme said:


> Nah it's relatively standard compared to TB500, maybe a bit less depending on protocol.
> 
> Have checked up on other people's logs on other forums and it seems a dose of about 500mcg each day is around the usual range.
> 
> ...


The study you refer to is the study that led me to trying it. My Gastroenterologist was aware of the study and condoned it.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

Bensif said:


> The study you refer to is the study that led me to trying it. My Gastroenterologist was aware of the study and condoned it.


That's cool. Do you know if there are any other human trials at all?

I was referring generally to its use in aiding collagen deposition, connective tissue reparation etc, which to my knowledge, is as yet unexplored in humans. That's what I meant in saying the study in question wasn't applicable for bodybuilding purposes. Just so ya know I wasn't taking a dump on ya post!

What was your dosage?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Bensif said:


> Used it for my Crohn's between two colonoscopies, off all medication. First colonoscopy severe ulceration in terminal ileum and lower region of small bowel (MRI for that part). Second Colonoscopy no ulceration. 8 weeks apart.
> 
> Was eating boiled chicken and boiled rice for the first 2 weeks. Then added some green beans in. Finally started adding fats from EVOO and eventually salmon. The diet played a part in healing as it was low residue but I do believe BPC-157 helped greatly. I still use it when I flare now.


What peptide site did you use mate?


----------

